# recall 17089 product emission recall



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I just got this today. Anyone else?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> I just got this today. Anyone else?


Nope...it looks like you're first in line here ?

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nope, I don't plan on doing the recall, I had original recall to replace nox 1 sensor and reflash and dpf manual regen in December 16 and it's 12k miles since then, no issues, no cel before or after. Longer regens now so I see no reason to let them do anything now to my car unless something changes.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I did but I knew about it for a week or two. It's the reissue of the original NOx sensor recall. Those who haven't had it done get a NOx1 and a ECM reprogram. Those who already had it done (like myself) get a ECM reprogram only.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah and last one went so well. I am thinking I will wait.........


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Got mine the other day.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Got mine but I'll wait. Didnt do the first one and I'm still fine


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

A little more info would help.

Thanks


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Camcruse said:


> A little more info would help.
> 
> Thanks


Info on what?


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

I received this recall too. So is the general consensus after having this done is, the regens occur at a longer interval? I've got 38,000 miles and haven't had a cel yet. I don't want to wake a sleeping bear, but my regens have been averaging about 200 miles as of late.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

CruzeDan said:


> Info on what?


On what this recall is all about.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Camcruse said:


> On what this recall is all about.


14 or 15 cruze diesel nox#1 sensor replacement an a updated flash free of charge. replaces the first flash that didn`t work out so well causing other problems.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

TheRealHip said:


> I just got this today. Anyone else?


got mine yesterday.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> I just got this today. Anyone else?


Received mine today as well... I had few CELs P11DC and keep reset them...not sure if should I proceed with this recall, any suggestions? 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## twoknees (Jun 6, 2017)

Got mine on the 5th the same day as my check engine light came on, called dealer yesterday they were not aware of it and would call me back. I am still waiting.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just picked up my cruze from the dealer for a P24C6 to replace PM sensor, they also performed Recall 17089 and replaces NOx sensor; paper specifically states Recall 15594 was not performed.

Well see if anything changes. I've been suffering short regen intervals (100-150miles). I read a lot of you guys saw noticeable increase in interval lengths.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pacolino said:


> Received mine today as well... I had few CELs P11DC and keep reset them...not sure if should I proceed with this recall, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


i would wait


took them one year for the previous nox1 recall, and they made it worse...

ive had the cel for 2yrs now, i cant get to the dealer for another month anyways, gonna wait another month after that to see if they got it right this time.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oilburner said:


> 14 or 15 cruze diesel nox#1 sensor replacement an a updated flash free of charge. replaces the first flash that didn`t work out so well causing other problems.


if you didnt do the first recall, new nox1 sensor, flash, regen

if you did the first recall, flash and regen....no new sensor.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I got the notice yesterday. My car has 32,000 miles on it. Last September, at 19,000, I had a soot-covered NOX sensor replaced and the fuel trim reset, but that was before the first recall was issued. I never had that one done, and I've had no problems since the the NOX sensor was replaced.
So, I guess I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I would like to know what specifically the new recall does.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I had mine done, the day before I had a long regen then after leaving the dealer I had another regen with almost no soot in the DPF, the second regen was the longest regen I have ever had, it had alot of weird power blurps like it was stopping and restarting. After that Ultra long regen I am getting really good fuel mileage. Hopefully this calibration will continue to give me better fuel mileage.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> I had mine done, the day before I had a long regen then after leaving the dealer I had another regen with almost no soot in the DPF, the second regen was the longest regen I have ever had, it had alot of weird power blurps like it was stopping and restarting. After that Ultra long regen I am getting really good fuel mileage. Hopefully this calibration will continue to give me better fuel mileage.


Did you have any P11DC codes prior doing the recall?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

pacolino said:


> Did you have any P11DC codes prior doing the recall?


I had a couple codes one pointing to a NOX sensor another the Def system ( Bad DEF ) bought some new DEF filled it up and it went away, don't remember the codes. Im code free for awhile now.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ll-nox-position-1-sensor-replacement-ctd.html

@obermd merge?


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> I had a couple codes one pointing to a NOX sensor another the Def system ( Bad DEF ) bought some new DEF filled it up and it went away, don't remember the codes. Im code free for awhile now.


Actually adding the DEF fluid is what seem to start the series of codes! First thought was I added some bad DEF fluid even though it was brand new. Went through a whole series of codes which most cleared but was eventually left with NOX1 sensor and poor DEF fluid quality. I replace the NOX1 sensor and all codes eventually cleared after driving except for the DEF quality. Had to take it to the dealer for a manual regen... in effect through a round about way the 17089 - recal had been performed! But this all happened during the period when the original Emission Recall was recalled and the new one had not gone into effect so was out of my pocket. Now code free for over 4K miles.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok the dealer sucks. I called two weeks ago to see if I could bring my car in for the recall. They told me they had to check if they had the parts they needed. I called back and asked if they had them yet. Now they tell me I have to bring my car in to see what parts they need? Shouldn't they know by the recall what parts they need??


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

TheRealHip said:


> Ok the dealer sucks. I called two weeks ago to see if I could bring my car in for the recall. They told me they had to check if they had the parts they needed. I called back and asked if they had them yet. Now they tell me I have to bring my car in to see what parts they need? Shouldn't they know by the recall what parts they need??


 @TheRealHip, I would tend to agree with your assessment. Maybe time for a different dealer. Curious, thread started back in June, what's the motivation to get the recall done now...are you getting CEL's?

BTW, I checked my VIN on MyChevrolet.com and came up with a different Recall # N 151645630. Appears to be the same as what's described here as Recall #17089. Replace NOx sensor 1 and possibly O2 sensor. 









Think I'm gonna continue to wait, not getting any CELs yet (crossing fingers).


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...ll-nox-position-1-sensor-replacement-ctd.html
> 
> @obermd merge?


Nope....nu merge 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I've had this new recall done on one of my cars, so far seems fine, haven't been able to quantify the new typical regen frequency, seems about the same. Other car had the suspended recall done, never had any issues since.. it's getting great MPG, and has very long regen intervals. I eventually get the newest recall, but I'm in no hurry as it is running very well currently.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I had this done a few weeks ago. I posted in the old recall string. Picked up the car and they hadn't changed NOx sensor, because they thought the first recall had been done, which it hadn't. I had to take it back and get the NOx sensor replaced as well. Observations after the recall: When I got the car back (from the manual regen), soot level was at 0 grams (never seen it below 3 before). Before recall, regens were every 900 miles or so. I've only had 1 regen since the recall. It was at 1300 miles. After the regen, the soot level was at zero again. Some people say their car ran better and better mileage after the recall. I personally, haven't noticed any difference. No CEL before or after recall. I will fill up this weekend to see if the mileage has changed, but according to the DIC, looks about the same.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

I had the recall done yesterday. I drive about 110 miles daily. I will let everyone know my results. It is too soon to say one way or another, but so far, so good.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if they are simultaneously trying different tunes on us to see who fares the best in the end.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Did the recall and within a week CEL came back on, its still on for the last 8000 miles. Not concerned with it. When checked they say its a ghost code


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Gator said:


> Did the recall and within a week CEL came back on, its still on for the last 8000 miles. Not concerned with it. When checked they say its a ghost code


what CEL code you've got?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ok, have some post recall data. Much MORE frequent regens, in same driving pattern.. despite that, MPG seems about the same overall. There seems to be more throttle lag. The other Cruze with the prior suspended recall is running better! I wasn't one who had issues with that recall. I'm in no hurry to get the recall on the other car.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

My post recall observations:
Longer distances between the 1st two regens following the recall. My typical regens were around 900 miles prior, and changed to 1200 miles for the two regens following the recall. Regens started at 21 grams of soot and used to stop at 3 grams of soot before the recall. When the car was returned after the recall and manual regen, soot was at 0. The next automatic regen took the soot level back to 0, the next one after that, only back down to 3 grams - this accounts for the longer distance between the first two regens following the recall. It's just about to start the 3rd regen. I'm at 20 grams, and I believe around 850 miles since the last regen. Fuel mileage may be up slightly. I havne't noticed any different running behavior, as some said they have.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Here is my regen stats:
- 57,300 miles on car
- 100% stock
- no recalls
- 124 regens, averaging 460 miles per
- Regen starts at 21 grams, ends at 3

I've had SES light a few times for slow O2 sensor which went away after I cleaned the sensor. However due to the frequent regens and how fast the soot climbs I'm considering the latest recall for the new NOx sensor and reflash.

That and I can log an official complaint about the dead pedal which almost caused my wife an accident, again.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've called the dealer 3 times on this!! Still waiting for them to call me back to see if they have parts..........


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've called these idiots 4 times on this. Still no call back to see if they have the parts..........


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

TheRealHip said:


> I've called these idiots 4 times on this. Still no call back to see if they have the parts..........


@TheRealHip I've been using Freeway Chevrolet at Ray and I10. Ask for Rick Poole. He is well versed now and they have a very solid CTD mechanic. If you are using Midway....well I'm just sorry for you.


----------

